# FNP-45 tactical vs HK USP-45 tactical



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

The HK is a VERY good shooting gun. Match grade barrel, decent trigger, high grade all the way.

I have no expirence with the FNP-45 tactical. However I have shot the Browning Pro9. Essentially the FNP9 and Pro9 are the same firearms , as I understand it, with different scroll marks.

My thought was it shot well, but I did not like the trigger. Sorry I have no info on the firearm you asked about.

Another firearm in that price range you should be seriously looking at is the Sig 220 Combat. Shot like the slide was on ball berrings.

They are all well built firearms and I'm sure you will enjoy sending lead down range reguardless.

Good Luck

Gunny


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive shot the FNP-45 and have a FNP-40.

FN makes a great shooting iron and I doubt youd be disappointed.

Just a note, about the only difference between the FNP-45 and the FNP-45 Tactical is the finish. And you can get the non-tacticool version for substantially less.


----------

